# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  First day of german

## Joel

Well today I started German at school.  We learned how to count from 1-10 and say "ya" and "nein".  Today was a really early day though, we got out at 10:40, our school is weird like that.  The first day is messed.  Tomorrow ill start having 85 minutes of German a day, plus all the studying  ::   Now to go read farther in my book and try to memorize what I learned.

----------


## chaika

I had a great German teacher in college. Still remember the song he taught us.... 
Bier her, Bier her, 
oder ich fall um, fall um.
Bier her, Bier her,
oder ich fall um. 
Soll das Bier im Keller liegen,
als wir hier die Ohnmacht kriegen? 
Bier her, Bier her,
oder ich fall um. 
may be some misspellings hier and there!

----------


## slof

Hallo allerseits! 
Web site mit W

----------


## Joel

So far so good, im getting a 99.7% in my German class   ::   
The only bad thing about school is I have no free time with all my homework and practice  ::

----------


## Тостер

Tut mir leid.  ::  
Der erste Tag meiner Deutschuntericht war vor einem Jahr. Viel Gl

----------


## Yassen

> Well today I started German at school.  We learned how to count from 1-10 and say "ya" and "nein".  Today was a really early day though, we got out at 10:40, our school is weird like that.  The first day is messed.  Tomorrow ill start having 85 minutes of German a day, plus all the studying   Now to go read farther in my book and try to memorize what I learned.

   ::  ja nicht ya

----------


## Тостер

Ja, ich erinnere mich an Machen der oft, als ich angefangen habe. Es ist gut, werden Sie die Rechtschreibungsregeln bald verstehen.

----------


## Joel

> Originally Posted by Joel  Well today I started German at school.  We learned how to count from 1-10 and say "ya" and "nein".  Today was a really early day though, we got out at 10:40, our school is weird like that.  The first day is messed.  Tomorrow ill start having 85 minutes of German a day, plus all the studying   Now to go read farther in my book and try to memorize what I learned.     ja nicht ya

 My bad  ::

----------

